
London Cutaways - brudgers
http://londonist.com/london/transport/london-cutaways
======
bastijn
Found it, [https://www.ianvisits.co.uk/blog/2015/07/12/3d-maps-of-
every...](https://www.ianvisits.co.uk/blog/2015/07/12/3d-maps-of-every-
underground-station-tuvw/)

As comment in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1496485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1496485).

\----

Another page showing a lot of stations done in this way was shared before on
HN. I remember they were like art, not misstanding any wall in your house.
Can't find the HN post anymore. Maybe somebody else remembers.

I can only find [http://stations.aeracode.org/](http://stations.aeracode.org/)
still with the search which shows the stations in an interactive 3D map
showing tubes and pathways.

Found some more: [https://www.ianvisits.co.uk/blog/2015/07/12/3d-maps-of-
every...](https://www.ianvisits.co.uk/blog/2015/07/12/3d-maps-of-every-
underground-station-tuvw/)

[http://www.projectsubwaynyc.com/x-ray-area-
maps/](http://www.projectsubwaynyc.com/x-ray-area-maps/)

[http://weburbanist.com/2015/09/26/wayfinding-in-
subways-3d-b...](http://weburbanist.com/2015/09/26/wayfinding-in-
subways-3d-blueprints-show-nyc-tunnel-systems/)

But still not the original HN article.

~~~
vool
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14964855](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14964855)

~~~
bastijn
Yes that one. Seems I made a c/p error. Thanks.

------
matt-tingen
Something like this would make an interesting AR app. Imagine being able to
see all the subways below you with the trains going through in real time.

~~~
ChaitanyaSai
Love this idea. Recently visited a couple of cities with very different under
and overground infrastructure and being able to see this would be really cool

------
Stratoscope
On a side note, this site has the best EU cookies popup I've seen:

> Annoying message about cookies:

> Like 90% of websites, we use cookies to help us improve the site, and to
> help you click around. These are small files that are stored on your
> computer. EU regulations mean we have to point this out, hence the annoying
> pop-up, which will only appear on this visit. Happy to continue? [More info]

~~~
rhblake
Would be better if they weren't straight-up lying. Without DNT and uBlock
(i.e. the settings of an average user) that page results in more than a
hundred cookies and hundreds of requests to more than a hundred third parties.
A great deal of those are certainly not about improving the site or helping
people click around.

~~~
SomeStupidPoint
Considering that they're making a specific claim about their usage and then
using the access you provide to gain additional data in excess of what you
approve, does this constitute hacking (and hence cybercrime)?

At first blush, this seems indistinguishable from social engineering
installation of an application that steals data -- massively done against
thousands to millions of victims. I suppose that would make this website one
of the larger hacking groups in the world.

------
HenryBemis
Great article, especially for us living and working in London!

Bastinjn beat me to this (and got my upvote of course):
[https://www.ianvisits.co.uk/blog/2015/07/12/3d-maps-of-
every...](https://www.ianvisits.co.uk/blog/2015/07/12/3d-maps-of-every-
underground-station-ab/)

My favorite one is Bank/Monument.. such a maze!! pick the "wrong" exit and you
may walk an extra 15mins for no reason!

------
kwhitefoot
Some of these pictures are not only serious draughtsmanship but works of art
too. Is it possible to get high resolution copies?

------
severus
These are really cool - I wonder how the artists actually managed to do these
- did they get official maps? I wonder if there are any exposing the many
layers of stations inaccessible to the public, as described here:

[http://www.michalpaszkiewicz.co.uk/blog/tflhiddendungeons/in...](http://www.michalpaszkiewicz.co.uk/blog/tflhiddendungeons/index.html)

------
f_allwein
There's also an app, Stationmaster, which comes with 3D maps of all
underground stations in London. Not much artistic quality though:
[http://www.stationmasterapp.com](http://www.stationmasterapp.com)

------
gerdesj
Great graphics but they don't even begin to convey the sheer complexity of
what happens underneath the pavement. For starters, there is rather a lot of
archaeology missing.

Any reasonably old town or city is built on the strata of its past. Terry
Pratchett spelt it out in several of his books rather better than I can, so
feel free to investigate that.

That said, I defy anyone not to be a bit beguiled by the pictures in the OP.

------
martin-adams
Anyone else getting this page trying to load an app on iOS. Completely
unreadable as it bumps me off the page. I wonder if there is some dodgy ad
served on there.

------
gt_
The perspective in the top illustration is incredible :)

